# gable (machine-onderdeel)



## farzam

Dag iedereen,

Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een "gable" is in de context van machines? 

Een afbeelding die ik op internet vond ter illustratie: 


Alvast bedankt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

"Gable" is het bovenste gedeelte van een gevel van een huis. Het woord heeft geen betrekking op de machine zelf maar op de plaatsing ervan, in de zoldermuur.


----------



## farzam

AllegroModerato said:


> "Gable" is het bovenste gedeelte van een gevel van een huis. Het woord heeft geen betrekking op de machine zelf maar op de plaatsing ervan, in de zoldermuur.



AllegroModerato, hartelijk dank voor je antwoord. Weet je echter zeker dat het geen betrekking op de machine zelf heeft? Er staat namelijk "cast iron rear gable". Ik kan me niet meteen een gietijzeren gevel voorstellen, maar ik kan het fout hebben.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Kun je niet wat meer context geven?


----------



## farzam

AllegroModerato said:


> Kun je niet wat meer context geven?



Heel weinig. De foto is eigenlijk het belangrijkste. Verder enkel het volgende:



> - stevige constructie
> - maakt hoge centrifugeersnelheid mogelijk
> - optimale duurzaamheid



Allemaal heel beknopt natuurlijk. 

In technische woordenboeken vind ik ook niets nuttig.


----------



## AllegroModerato

En weet je niet wat voor machine het is? Via Google krijg ik veel resultaten met "gable fan", een muurventilator voor op zolder. Ik weet niet of ik je veel verder kan helpen, want ik ben beslist geen expert op dit gebied.


----------



## farzam

AllegroModerato said:


> En weet je niet wat voor machine het is? Via Google krijg ik veel resultaten met "gable fan", een muurventilator voor op zolder. Ik weet niet of ik je veel verder kan helpen, want ik ben beslist geen expert op dit gebied.



Het gaat over wasmachines. Ik zie nu pas dat ik dat niet uitdrukkelijk vermeld heb in mijn eerste bericht, mijn excuses. Intussen heb ik een voorstel gekregen tot vertaling, namelijk "kruis". In elk geval bedankt voor je bereidheid te helpen!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Een "gable" is de zijplaat van een trommel of kuip waarop het lagerhuis is gemonteerd om deze te laten draaien. Ik denk dat de techneuten dit _kuipwand_ of _trommelwand_ noemen. Niet echt een woord dat je elke dag hoort.


----------

